# Dry skin on feet or allergy?



## VelcroV (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello,

My 5 month old pup chews his back feet but not his front feet. They look red and dry. We do give him a variety of treats but his food hasn't changed (Taste of the Wild-Puppy). He's had this for quite a while but we've been noticing he's been chewing on them more lately. 

Is this dry skin? Food/environmental allergies? I'm thinking just dry skin but haven't figured out why it's only his back feet and not his front and how to make it go away.

Picture attached. 


Ideas? Thanks!!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

That looks like an allergy to me. Dry skin would not be so red. Take him to a vet?

As far as food goes, dogs, as well as humans, develop food allergies on things they have been fine with for a long time. So I would try switching the food and cut down on processed treats, or just completely switch to home made treats like plain yogurt+banana or plain yogurt+yams frozen into ice cubes. Completely natural and only 2 ingredients. I would not give grain or meat based treats until the source of the allergy is found.


----------



## VelcroV (Apr 25, 2013)

Can a food allergy only affect his back feet? They are usually pink, but they are especially red here because he had been chewing on them. I like the idea of the homemade treats...def worth a try! Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He does have something going on there.
I think its time for a vet visit.
It hard to tell from the picture but looks as if he could have some inflammation around a toenail.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Rub light aloe vera gel caps 25mc per cap pin hole them then all with Vitamin E in combos at night 

Morning soak his of her feet in warm not hot Hot Epson salts sea salts combos about 15 to 18 minutes 

then reapply a light 3 way Antibiotic cream with zinc 

repeat for 5 to 7 days 

no results but I think you will find it all 

Put him or her on Cephalexin 300 mgs for 10 days with a pre and pro biotic we must protect the Core and gut as well ;D


----------

